# Siberian husky/ great dane mix



## sajbaker (Apr 30, 2012)

I recently adopted a new puppy. The mother was said to be a Siberian Husky mix and the dad to be a Great Dane mix. I'm trying to find out what the mixes are in these two, i think i see some lab or something in my puppy also?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't see any Dane. They usually have a square muzzle that's pretty prominent even in mixes. I do see Husky. And maybe Lab. But I think there are more breeds in her than just a few!


----------



## sscott87 (Feb 19, 2012)

I definitely can believe the husky. Looking at the face, you can see some faint markings that may be husky-like. The coat could be contributed possibly to the husky side. And of course, the obvious answer of the eyes. Dane? I don't know that it's not. How old is he? The paws don't look particularly massive, though they don't look small either. My amateur opinion would buy into lab or dane or any combination of the both from those pictures. Pretty awesome looking little guy though.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't see the Dane. The Husky, yes, very much so. But I believe it'd be safer to say Lab than Dane, in my opinion. 

Anndddd that looks like one heck of a soft puppy.


----------



## sajbaker (Apr 30, 2012)

sscott87 said:


> I definitely can believe the husky. Looking at the face, you can see some faint markings that may be husky-like. The coat could be contributed possibly to the husky side. And of course, the obvious answer of the eyes. Dane? I don't know that it's not. How old is he? The paws don't look particularly massive, though they don't look small either. My amateur opinion would buy into lab or dane or any combination of the both from those pictures. Pretty awesome looking little guy though.


shes 9 months!

shes very very very soft


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

She's not 9 months in those pictures. Is she 9 weeks or are they old pics?


----------



## sajbaker (Apr 30, 2012)

Willowy said:


> She's not 9 months in those pictures. Is she 9 weeks or are they old pics?


 oh yes 9 weeks she is! i have no idea why i said 9 months!!!!


----------

